# Genocide in Sudan



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Whats up guys????? Why in the hell have we (the USA.....911 force of the world) not done anything here. No money envolved???? We dont care if there are people dying in hundreds of thousands??????? I thought this administation was against terroism??? Is this not terroism??? Whats up??? Pretty hipocritical if you ask me. Lets be consistent here!!!! Last time I checked this was a "global attack on terroism"!!!!!! It makes me sick!!!! What is next????


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

We don't have the forces, or money to go into every country in the world that is in some type of conflict. The President has made an effort to try and stabilize the middle east. I believe the middle east harbors the majority of terrorist in the world. If we went into Sudan because of genocide, then we would have to go into North Korea, Syria, parts of east Asia and so on. This would never work. It would be nice if some other countries other than the United States and Great Britian would step up to the plate and send aid to other parts of the world. But this would mean that France, Germany, and other European countries would have to actually do something besides bash the President. And they don't seem capable of doing that.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Storm,

your right!!!! We dont!!!! I still want to know WHY????? I think you may be misinformed on the population of terroists in Africa......Is their problem ours????? Hey, Sudan has ALOT OF OIL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why in the hell are we not putting out men and women in harms way here????? Just a question........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The United Nations likes to portray themselves as the world peacemaker, but they are no longer relevant. We do not have the resources to go everywhere. It is terrible what is happening in the Sudan, but with our limited resources we have evidently decided to take on those that pose the largest problem for us first.

I think if the nation listened to everyone they would be running in circles getting nothing done. Some say we should have gone to North Korea before Iraq, we should have gone to Iran before Iraq, we should have gone to Sudan before Iraq, we should have gone to etc. It is easy for us all to critique the president, but I am sure he has more information than any of us.

There lies the rub. Have you noticed the armchair generals on here that think they have the inside scoop? I am not referring to you here, you know who I mean. We must decide if the lives of our young people are worth trying to save the world. I think the world needs to solve some of it's own problems. I am sympathetic, but I don't think we have the economic resources or the lives to spare for every conflict.

Remind me again what is the feud in Sudan? If I remember the Muslims are a problem there also. Didn't they arm one side which created the conflict? Fill me in Jiffy.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

you all "live behind the blanket" that our men and women......screw that....I am not going to be so PC anymore....Its our MEN!!!!!!....NOT OUR WOMEN.....that are dying over there.......thats the truth.....women are not allowed in combat.....I will never try to be PC on here again because it just does not fit my personality....I have tryed and it just is not working........men, boys, males, are dying!!!!!!!!!! Yah, you may see the unforunate female "die by a roadside mine". It it mostly the male population doing the fighting..... (which I think it right)....OOOOHHHH.....I will be destroyed by that one!!!!!!!!!!!!

None the less, shouldnt we be in Sudan, Korea, Syria,....ect.....Where does it stop??????????


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

plainsman,

I am not sure who is doing the "funding" but who cares....dont you think that we should be just as concerned with what is happening over there as what is happening in Iraq?????????


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont think the "true Muslim nation" is out to get us....I just think that we need to be consistant..........thats all.....

If you read the Koran it is a peaceful "book"....I have read it......not he whole thing but parts......I myself am Catholic...it is not that far of from our holy bible........


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> you all "live behind the blanket" that our men and women......screw that....I am not going to be so PC anymore....Its our MEN!!!!!!....NOT OUR WOMEN.....that are dying over there.......thats the truth.....women are not allowed in combat.....


What the hell you talking about ............ there isn't anything PC about it at all. Men and Women soldiers are being killed in combat. Here, go take at look at this young lady and read how she died and tell me she wasn't in combat. http://www.militarycity.com/valor/257006.html You think it doesn't count because a road side bomb got her?
These young women may not be allowed in search and destroy type missions or, are not on the first wave front lines but they are exposed to hostile action and they are dying. Geez.....


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes Woman are being killed by roadside bombs and in some combat situations but jiffy is right they are not in combat MOS. I served 3 years in the U.S Army, Field Artillery oooshaa, and I will say this Woman have absolutly positively no useful purpose in combat. I will be bold enought to say "I would not even allow females to enlist in the armed forces".
Jiffy Your post about Sudan, dont forget about the Ivory coast either and oh I recomend you watch the movie Hotel Rowanda. I feel like you do but we are service men and you know how that is we just want to "Kill em All and Let God sort em out"!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jiffy

I would guess the man to woman ratio is perhaps 99 to 1. I realize it is a token attempt pushed on the military back in the 1970's. They were sexist if women didn't have the right to leave their husband and children and die in a foreign land.

I agree with you on the Sudan. The problem is there are perhaps 20, 30, perhaps 40 places like this on earth currently, our news just doesn't cover them all. We would have our armed forces scattered so bad that it would leave us vulnerable. We don't have enough men in the military to split up and go to all those places. I'm no armchair general, and I don't know what my military opinion is worth, perhaps nothing, but I think we achieve one, two, maybe three major goals at a time. My first priority would be to take care of those that pose a direct threat to the United States first. Next, those that pose a direct threat to destabilization of a large area. Then we can get on to the humanitarian objectives. First and foremost, if we are to continue to be a good influence in this world we must survive.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Rather unfortunately the United States has a long history of refusing to acknowledge genocides in other parts of the world.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So what do you suggest MT? Should we abandon Iraq and head for the Sudan? What do you mean by acknowledge? Do our young men need to bleed and die to prove we care?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Yes Woman are being killed by roadside bombs and in some combat situations but jiffy is right they are not in combat MOS. I served 3 years in the U.S Army, Field Artillery oooshaa, and I will say this Woman have absolutly positively no useful purpose in combat.


That may be true and whether women should be allowed in combat is another subject, but to say "Its our MEN!!!!!!....NOT OUR WOMEN.....that are dying over there" is ludicrous and a disservice to those women that have died there. I see nothing PC about saying our men and women when talking about our military personnel.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I should have made that clear in my post also Gohon. It may have started as a token to appease the radical feminist movement of the 1960's and 70's , but they are in it now. I don't know what they do in the military, but if they are dying they are dying and all (not just the dead) deserve the respect they have earned.

Let me be perfectly clear, I am not politically correct, but I am fair. As a matter of fact the politically correct give me such a pain that I make darn sure I do not talk or act that way. I truly believe everyone is equal, I do not use the liberal mantras to push false equality.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Jiffy you are exactly right, women have NO business being in combat. However, there is a place for women in the military. There are many reserve roles where women could serve and be very useful. The military would have a hard times fielding an all male military service. From what I have been told every branch of the service, except the Marine Corps is haveing trouble making their quota. In my opinion the Marine Corps has an easier time making their quota because they are much smaller, and they have a reputation of being the toughest which is going to draw the most gung ho young men. I speak with young men all the time in schools and I will ask if any are going into the service. I usually always get the same response. If they are going into the Marine Corps they are doing it because they want to be a Marine. If they are going into the Army they are doing it for college money. I have also been told by these recruits that the Army is paying large bonuses to enlist where the Marine Corps is paying no bonuses to enlist. 
There has been a push to get women into combat ever since the womens liberation movement. The womens lib movement has done more to hurt women and set them back than anything else. This idea that women have to be just like men is crazy. Women have the same dignity as a man but we are not created equally. That isn't a dig on women, but rather a fact. This is how God created us and he did it for a reason. 
Jiffy I do have to disagree with you on this idea that Islam is a totally peaceful religion. If a Muslim is to truely follow the Koran then they must believe in Holy Jihad (sp). Holy Jihad is in the Koran and is this notion that all people that aren't a follower of Islam are Infidals and should be eradicatated. I had a long talk with a Muslim from Saudi Arabia and I asked him about this. I told him that I was Catholic (Christian). He said that Christianity believed in turning the other cheek and loving thy enemies. I told him that this was right. He then went on to tell me that Islam believes in an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth. I said do you see a difference there. With that mind set there will never be peace. Only with the mind set of Christianity will there be peace. One has to love thy enemies and turn the other cheek for there to ever be peace. Now that doesn't mean a counrty doesn't have the right to defend themselves and fight a war for a greater good. But a country can't have this mind set that if they are wronged then they will kill double as many people. A good example of this is Isreal and the rest of the middle east.
Before I get people righting back such as MT stating that this idea of an eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth is in the Bible, I will have to say they are correct, it is in the Bible. But it is in the old Testament which was the law of Moses. The New Testament or New Covenant established by Jesus Christ says turn the other cheek and love they neighbor. Isreal still follows the law of Moses, and don't believe in the New Testament.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> So what do you suggest MT? Should we abandon Iraq and head for the Sudan? What do you mean by acknowledge? Do our young men need to bleed and die to prove we care?


Recognizing that there is a problem and sending aid would do fine for now, military action if necissary. The US in the past has only acknowledged mass killings if it helped us politically.



> Let me be perfectly clear, I am not politically correct, but I am fair. As a matter of fact the politically correct give me such a pain that I make darn sure I do not talk or act that way. I truly believe everyone is equal, I do not use the liberal mantras to push false equality.


Have to take a step back on the plain of reason to make sure you don't lose your crediblity eh? Yeah you shouldn't seem TOO human.



> Jiffy you are exactly right, women have NO business being in combat. However, there is a place for women in the military. There are many reserve roles where women could serve and be very useful.


The russians employed women as snipers during the second world war with very high rates of success, often higher than those of men.



> This idea that women have to be just like men is crazy. Women have the same dignity as a man but we are not created equally. That isn't a dig on women, but rather a fact. This is how God created us and he did it for a reason.


That sounds almost exactly like what people were preaching in the south during the 60's as to why blacks and whites weren't equal. Thats kind of scary.



> Jiffy I do have to disagree with you on this idea that Islam is a totally peaceful religion. If a Muslim is to truely follow the Koran then they must believe in Holy Jihad (sp). Holy Jihad is in the Koran and is this notion that all people that aren't a follower of Islam are Infidals and should be eradicatated. I had a long talk with a Muslim from Saudi Arabia and I asked him about this. I told him that I was Catholic (Christian). He said that Christianity believed in turning the other cheek and loving thy enemies. I told him that this was right. He then went on to tell me that Islam believes in an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.


The religon of Islam has nothing to do with eradicating the infidel. The only reason that "jihad" is allowed under the Koran is because of the small tribal wars during the middle ages where one religon would try to wipe out the other sect. Without the provision for "jihad" their clans may have been crushed entirely. As well the old testament followed the eye for an eye belief as well. Jesus changed this, Islam has been around for a lot longer, its no surprise that they follow the same standards as the older books of Christianity.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Recognizing that there is a problem and sending aid would do fine for now, military action if necissary. The US in the past has only acknowledged mass killings if it helped us politically.


This is why we give millions to your hero the United Nations. The problem with them in Africa is they are sexually molesting children and turning them into child prostitutes.



> Thats a load of a$$. The russians employed women as snipers during the second world war with very high rates of success, often higher than those of men.


Yes MT we have all seen enemy at the gate. It was a movie MT not a documentary.



> That sounds almost exactly like what people were preaching in the south during the 60's as to why blacks and whites weren't equal. Thats kind of scary.


No, I think what storm is saying is that there are physiological differences. Hate to brake it to you but Timmy isn't a girl. For a little humor some of those physiological differences lead to physiological differences. Can you imagine what 5,000 women with automatic weapons and PMS could do in Iraq?



> Thats a complete load of it.


Is that what it says in the liberal talking points? I think storm will make you look like a five year old if you want to argue religion.

After showing your true colors (complete lack of empathy) towards your fellow man I am surprised you would show yourself again. Did reflecting on what you have said do anything to stir your conscience?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Yes MT we have all seen enemy at the gate. It was a movie MT not a documentary.


There were none in that movie, watch the history channel, I assure you that you will learn something.



> No, I think what storm is saying is that there are physiological differences. Hate to brake it to you but Timmy isn't a girl. For a little humor some of those physiological differences lead to physiological differences. Can you imagine what 5,000 women with automatic weapons and PMS could do in Iraq?


Thank you captain obvious.



> After showing your true colors (complete lack of empathy) towards your fellow man I am surprised you would show yourself again. Did reflecting on what you have said do anything to stir your conscience?


I'll still stand by my comment, I'm not going to have blood on my hands for a conflict that I was against, plain and simple. Doesn't mean I like to see death, just means that I don't take responsibility for it.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Russia used woman in combat to defeat the Germans, over 50% of the snipers where woman. There is a place and time for them. I know if I were wounded in combat I would rather look at a female nurse than a male nurse, plus all the cooking that needs to be done! Is that not PC to say?LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I would rather look at a female nurse than a male nurse


Well there goes one theory. oke:

Didn't really think it for a minute, but couldn't pass it up. The devil made me do it. Can you relate MT?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Didn't really think it for a minute, but couldn't pass it up. The devil made me do it. Can you relate MT?


Are you even trying to make sense anymore or is your only objective to confuse?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, MT when I say something screwy I know it. That is why I said "I didn't think it for a minute", not seriously anyway. When I said the devil made me do it, it's an cliché meaning I couldn't help myself. MT is English your second language?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Well, MT when I say something screwy I know it. That is why I said "I didn't think it for a minute", not seriously anyway. When I said the devil made me do it, it's an cliché meaning I couldn't help myself. MT is English your second language?


I've still no clue what you were referencing, didn't believe what? That women shouldnt be in the military?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, come now MT, I don't believe for a minute your that dense. Are you just looking for company?

I know MT lets wait and see if anyone else gets it. Did anyone else understand my "didn't really think it for a minute"? I would be surprised if anyone but MT misunderstood.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> As well the old testament followed the eye for an eye belief as well. Jesus changed this, Islam has been around for a lot longer,


Better go talk to your Muslim friend kid .................. you're off by a couple thousand years the birth of Islam. Islam isn't even as old as Christianity and it damn sure isn't older than the old testament. What the hell you do in school all day...............


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gohon said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > As well the old testament followed the eye for an eye belief as well. Jesus changed this, Islam has been around for a lot longer,
> ...


Christianity came after Islam, where are you getting your facts?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow!!!! Leave for the weekend, come back and look what has generated!!! Thanks for the posts!!!!

Granted there may be a few unfortunate females that have lost theirs lives in combat....US females that is....their service and sacrifices should be held just as high as all of their male conterparts.....none the less, the men do the fighting....plain and simple guys.....Who "knocks down the doors??'.
They(females)do their part....and like I have stated before "It does not matter what your MOS is you(military, female and male)are doing your part to protect this country." I just want to make it extremely clear that the men of this country have done the majority of the dieing.....thats all....
When you meet a vetern....whetter it is a male or female.....shake their hand and tell them thanks!!!! Enough about that!! Lets move on.

A religion scholar.....lol....I am not!! In my meager knowledge of the subject I have read/heard/seen....that Islaim(spell) in its "true form" is a peaceful religion.....I would like some see some facts to back it up otherwise.....Maybe the Crusades dont mean a thing....mmmmm....that was started by the Roman Catholic church.....not..... :wink: Hey, like I have stated before....I am Catholic. Born, baptised, confrimed and married.....Catholic....I may be odd but I can still see the malcontent of "our" organization....know what I mean???? The "church" is one of the most corrupt churches in history......Now lets take it easy here...I dont want to turn this into a religous debate but, it is true.... :beer:

As far as Sudan goes....I am almost postive we have "forces" over there. We will never "not stop sticking our noses" into places.....Is it needed???.....Maybe......Iran is next guys....mark my words...we will be there next....anyway, thanks for your time. Latter!!!

Hey tigernuts, are you from Michigan, ND or are you from the state of Michigan......Just a question.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Jiffy,
You profess not to be a religious scholar but then you go on to state that the Catholic Church is the most corrupt organizations in history??????? Is this something you heard on CNN or maybe watched a documentary on the History Channel. I to am Catholic and realize that the Church is made up of sinners, just like every other denomination in the world. What about all the good the Catholic Church has done throughout history???? I don't understand Catholics who are born and raised in the faith, but then do what they can to tear down the faith????? So you make all these bold statements about the Church and finish your comment by saying.....but it's true. So give me an object truth that proves that the Catholic Church is the most corrupt organization in history. I can give you some objective truths/proof that the Church does some really great things on a very large scale. The Catholic Church and organizations affilatied with the Church give tens of millions of dollars a year to help the poor, sick, and dieing. The Catholic relief agencies were one of the leading relief agencies to give aid to the tsunamia victums. Mother Teresa and her order nuns (which is the fastest growing order of nuns in the world) help thousands of homeless and dieing people in India. The list goes on and on....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh boy.....lol.....I walked right into that one. I take back everything I said about the church (for sake of peace).....that is one subject that I will not go into....well, go into in great length anyway...it envokes to much passion and that subject will always have 2 sides....take care!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

MT I watch the History channel as well and am fully aware of woman snipers and how effective they were.I even remember one story of a female sniper who had over 150 kills!! But also remember the Russians lost around 27 million people in that war and where using children as well! As a soliger in the US Army I saw first hand how effective female soligers are, They cant carry a ruck sack, dig a fox hole, carry the equipment and in general are not very rugged, they cant run, or do pushups! This is what they do to a combat unit, Gladly pass those tasks mentioned above to male soligers, they also reqire a bath evry 3 days for sanitary reasons, they are a constant distraction to male soligers and increase problems with in fighting etc etc . This Is A Fact!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bore.224,

The womens name you are looking for is Lumilla Pavlichenko. She had 309 confirmed kills....not to shabby!!! I could'nt remember her name either so I looked it up.

I agree with you 1,000 %!!!!!! They dont belong in combat (Infantry or infantry related combat that is)....Russia did it out of necessity....we dont ....as of yet...."have to" enlist women for those purposes....thank God!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Christianity came after Islam, where are you getting your facts?


No kid, as always you don't know your butt from a hole in the ground.

"Islam: One of today's global religions and the third monotheistic religion, revealed after Judaism and Christianity and accepting them both. Brought by the Prophet Muhammad (570-632) in Arabia, it soon spread all over the southern and eastern Mediterranean, Africa, and south, east, and central Asia. In Arabic, the word Islam literally means,"to surrender, to submit" (to the will of God), which is the essence of the religion".

Islam uses Christianity as a guide for it's own beliefs. That's 6th grade world history kid............................


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You're right gohon, I was always under the impression that it went Judiasm then Islam then Christianity.



> As a soliger in the US Army I saw first hand how effective female soligers are, They cant carry a ruck sack, dig a fox hole, carry the equipment and in general are not very rugged, they cant run, or do pushups!


Wait you were a soldier and you can't even spell the word? I know that seems kind of childish but it just seems odd to me. As to these women being uncapable of the same tasks, are you telling me that all of the women atheletes are some kind of other race? It seems to me that though women may not have the exact same genetics and in most cases cant achieve the same level of strength that a man doing the same exercises can, they are quite capable of doing the basic tasks asked by the military.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT



> Wait you were a soldier and you can't even spell the word? I know that seems kind of childish but it just seems odd to me. As to these women being *uncapable* of the same tasks,


This is so hypocritical I can't pass it up. I can't remember how many times I have said forget the petty, people misspell when they are in casual conversation. Your perhaps the worst for misspelled words and that is saying something because I do it often. I think I have mentioned to you that you often not only spell wrong, but use the wrong words. Right after you criticized a persons spelling you use the word "uncapable". If you try look it up in Webster it will send you to the correct place "incapable". I hate to revert to your childish games, but perhaps if it is pointed out to you often enough you will begin to overlook the petty. When you try embarrass people and make them look stupid sometimes it backfires.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> This is so hypocritical I can't pass it up. I can't remember how many times I have said forget the petty, people misspell when they are in casual conversation. Your perhaps the worst for misspelled words and that is saying something because I do it often. I think I have mentioned to you that you often not only spell wrong, but use the wrong words. Right after you criticized a persons spelling you use the word "uncapable". If you try look it up in Webster it will send you to the correct place "incapable". I hate to revert to your childish games, but perhaps if it is pointed out to you often enough you will begin to overlook the petty. When you try embarrass people and make them look stupid sometimes it backfires.


I never claimed to be an english teacher, the fellow has simply claimed to be a former soldier and cannot spell the profession, that just seems odd to me. You seem to have a lot of trouble with our language lately plainsey, are you feeling alright?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nope I don't have the problem. Why, do you think I am "uncapable"? I think your incapable to pass up the petty when you have nothing of substance to say. Now do you understand? That was my only point. If you really have a counter great if not just leave it. The spelling things wrong gets real old and you have been doing it for a year. Grow up. It appears that if you have no substance you say things just to put people down. How can anyone take such asinine juvenile behavior seriously.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Nope I don't have the problem. Why, do you think I am "uncapable"? I think your incapable to pass up the petty when you have nothing of substance to say. Now do you understand? That was my only point. If you really have a counter great if not just leave it. The spelling things wrong gets real old and you have been doing it for a year. Grow up. It appears that if you have no substance you say things just to put people down. How can anyone take such asinine juvenile behavior seriously.


If I told you that I had spent 20 years working as an "angineer" and repeated it multiple times, would I not lose some credibility? Get real.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah my spelling sucks but I am right. You say that woman can do basic military tasks, like basically Road march 15-20 miles with
Ruck sack and frame
tent half/sleeping bag
ETool/tent stakes
extra pair boots /socks
LBE& pistolbelt
2 Full canteens
Flack Jacket
m16 rifle 400 rounds ammo or worse m-60 with 200 rounds, go do this MT and get back to me on the basic part.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> m16 rifle 400 rounds ammo or worse m-60 with 200 rounds, go do this MT and get back to me on the basic part.


Those are rudimentary physical labor intensive tasks, and ones which women trained alongside men can easily complete.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bull*&#!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bore.244

I think MT and OSOK ar brothers. Their arrogance knows no bounds. At least OSOK knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah MT talks smart but He is really closed minded,he states his opinions like they are facts but hey he will learn!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you want to go by opinion, sure think as such. If you look at the facts though, women can serve right alongside men and do just fine. Women can be trained just as hard as men and can do the very same tasks.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

WOW!!!! Tigernuts, every time I think I may start "cutting you some slack" you go and say something so stuipd it makes me wonder why I even thought that way to begin with.

If those "rudimentary physical tasks" can be accomplished by "women trained alongside of men"......so easily....how come men and women dont compete in the same bracket in sports????? I myself just cant believe the influx of all the women in the NFL......(sarcasim)....just in case you didnt get it. Dont even try and sit there and say that the "general population" of women can even come close to the "general population" of men when it comes to physical intensive training. Remember, the military does "draw" their recruits from the "general population"....It is just the way it is man....come on dont be so stupid that your vision becomes blurred by trying to make a point that is feudal.....

You may get a "bad ***" every now-and-then that can "hang" with the men but, they are to far and few between......

How come the military itself has different PFT(Physical Fittness Tests)for males and females....If your "BS" statement was true....They would all have the same qualifications......RIGHT!!!!!!......

None the less, I am afraid I am just wasting time with you...I dont think I have ever heard you say: "Damn, I guess I stand to be corrected"....I think if you did...You may get a little more respect.....Just a guess!!!!! Dont worry....I am not holding my breath....

By the way, you never did answer my question as to where you were from......


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> If those "rudimentary physical tasks" can be accomplished by "women trained alongside of men"......so easily....how come men and women dont compete in the same bracket in sports????? I myself just cant believe the influx of all the women in the NFL..


Simply because of standards set in this country over the past 100 years, little to do with physical ability. There was a woman playing in the NHL the last year it was up. My philosophy is if they can pass the basic courses with the men, let them serve with the men.



> By the way, you never did answer my question as to where you were from......


The state, not the city.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Come on MT, use your freakin head, I can see I am going to have to pull Gohons quote on this one.

Gohon


> No kid, as always you don't know your butt from a hole in the ground.


You obviously lack some real world experience KID.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> If you want to go by opinion, sure think as such. If you look at the facts though, women can serve right alongside men and do just fine. Women can be trained just as hard as men and can do the very same tasks.


No they can't. I have no problem with women in the military, and I actually think the military is a fine career for a lot of women. Having said that I do not want to see them in combat or assigned to actual combat rolls. One of my duty assignments once was as Service Craft Officer at Treasure Island and I had, I believe about 20-25 young ladies working there out of a total of about 80 personnel. Most of these young women were assigned to tug boat duty and though they were some of the hardest working sailors in the department and just as smart or smarter than some of the men it usually took two of those girls to do the physical work the men could do. This wasn't their fault but a simply fact of nature. It really created a burden when certain jobs came around like moving a aircraft carrier into port and there wasn't room for error. Think about what that would be like in combat. Sorry but women are simply not physically built to withstand the rigors of most combat situations and since we never have a choice of combat situations that arise there is no room for pick and choose assignments.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow Gohon, I am impressed!!!!! By the way, Treasure Island has the best view of the bay...esp. at night......to bad it is no longer a military base...spent a little time there....CVN-72 was ported at Alameda...I went though damage control training on the island....one of those "squid requirments".....lol......at least I dont believe it is a military base anymore....I might be wrong on that one....I courted a few "squidets" while staring at the lights...know what I mean...lol.......latter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Tiger if women can be trained just like a man and just as hard, why does the military have different physical standards for women? Why do women applying for a job as a firefighter or policeofficer have different physical standards. Often times they will waterdown the standards for men so that women can compete. If women can train and perform physically as well as a man, how come there has ever been a women play professional baseball, basketball, football etc. I'm talking about with men, not the WNBA. How come a women has never won a major marathon race. How come a women hasn't ever won the Ironman World Championships in Hawaii? I can tell you tiger.......women are not as physically strong as a man. There is nothing wrong with that. Men by nature tend not to be as compassionate as women. Women have many other stengths and gifts that most men don't have.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tiger failed to understand what I was saying,I was speaking from experience. I saw this in the military ,these woman were trained and still could not preform their dutys and tiger tells me they can!! But just like all Liberals they have one big flaw in all their arguments, "Reality" ! Yes tiger feel free to attack my gramar and spelling its all you will ever get on me!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Tiger failed to understand what I was saying,I was speaking from experience. I saw this in the military ,these woman were trained and still could not preform their dutys and tiger tells me they can!! But just like all Liberals they have one big flaw in all their arguments, "Reality" ! Yes tiger feel free to attack my gramar and spelling its all you will ever get on me!


I'm simply stating that if properly trained and raised, women can be every bit as strong as your average fellow. I bet theres quite a few women who could beat you up bore.

If you want to be sure that spelling is the only thing I ever have against you, I advise that you discontinue writing.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You are wrong again, maybe woman are as strong as you and can beat you up but dont project your problems on me. I hope you can find errors in my ideas then I may rethink them, incase you dont know that "and it looks like you dont" that is the reason for discussion. Its not to call others stupid and try to elevate yourself over others.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Its not to call others stupid and try to elevate yourself over others.


I wouldn't let that worry me. Elevating himself above others would be the same feat as trying to climb a greased pole. Neither will ever be accomplished.


----------

